# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Скачать бесплатно электронные сборники нот для начинающих пианистов

## Maximillyan

Обучение детей музыке. Ноты.

Педагогическая практика автора отмечает несколько этапов первоначальной музыкальной подготовки детей, из которых наиболее характерными можно отметить: первое знакомство ребёнка с музыкой, конкретное изучение теоретических и практических основ музыки, с помощью и под руководством преподавателя и, пожалуй, самый важный и определяющий этап, овладение самостоятельными навыками освоения музыкальной грамоты.
Не подлежит сомнению, что музыкальная подготовка детей должна начинаться с самого раннего детства и, чем раньше, тем продуктивнее будет результат. Ребёнок, часто  вместе с родителями прослушивает музыку, невольно начинает подпевать, воспроизводя слова и мелодию, это, безусловно, должно находить положительную оценку со стороны родителей. Такие игровые упражнения закрепляют у него первые навыки воспроизведения музыки по высоте и длительности звучания отдельных нот и музыкальных фраз. Этот период познавания музыки у всех детей протекает практически одинаково, все дети инстинктивно стремятся к новым знаниям и особых проблем у родителей  при этом не возникает.
Первые трудности у ребёнка, родителей, да и у преподавателей музыки, возникают на более поздних этапах, а именно с первых попыток конкретного изучения ребёнком основ музыки. Развить врождённое чувство музыки у ребёнка порой становиться довольно трудно, так как это связано с необходимостью получения ребёнком дополнительных знаний и овладение им практических навыков и если этот процесс принимает откровенно принудительный характер, то он ребёнком воспринимается довольно трудно, либо отторгается в принципе. В большинстве случаев подобное развитие событий ребёнком и родителями воспринимается однозначно, делается ошибочное заключение об отсутствии у ребёнка таланта и больше к нему не возвращаются, хотя в глубине души у ребёнка остаётся чувство некой ущербности и неполноценности.
Опыт автора в первоначальной музыкальной подготовке детей позволяет разрушить некоторые стереотипы мышления и показывает, что трудно говорить о наличии или отсутствии таланта у детей, опираясь только на негативное восприятие ребёнком необходимости принять на себя дополнительную ответственность по изучению основ теории и практики музыки. Вина в этом лежит не на ребёнке, а на его окружении, родителях, воспитателях, преподавателях музыки, которые своими действиями (или бездействием), не смогли вызвать у ребёнка интереса к рассматриваемому предмету. Способствуют этому и давно устаревшие, не идущие «в ногу со временем», традиционные методы музыкального образования детей.
Ограничения данной работы не позволяют рассмотреть всю проблему в комплексе, Вашему вниманию предлагается только одно направление музыкальной подготовки детей, а именно, знакомство детей с нотной грамотой.
В самом начале ноты воспринимаются ребёнком несколько настороженно, ребёнок боится, что никогда и ничего в этом понять не сможет. Воспитать в ребёнке осознанное убеждение, что он очень скоро сможет разобраться, главная задача преподавателя на этом этапе. Классически все ноты выглядят одинаково, сложилась вековая традиция записи нот, которая своим традиционным видом «отталкивает» ребёнка от процесса познания, потому что выглядит это довольно сложно и необычно, по сравнению с записью текстов и оформлению рисунков. 
Одним из средств достижения этой цели, автор видит в неординарном оформлении нот. Несколько музыкальных сборников, которые автор издал в настоящее время, полностью отвечают современным требованиям первоначального музыкального обучения детей. Своим неординарным оформлением они вызывают у детей интерес к изучению нот. Сборники оформлены в виде электронных книг, имеют цветное оформление и рисунки. И, самое главное, каждое произведение можно не только посмотреть в нотной записи, но и, пользуясь возможностями компьютера, тут же проиграть его, слушать произведение и следить за нотами. Произведения максимально упрощены для исполнения, комплектование сборников осуществлялось по различным тематикам, специально подбирались и сами произведения, это запоминающиеся, красивые мелодии, шлягеры (классические и современные), классика, народные песни, то есть нет «скучных» гамм, арпеджио, которые на первых этапах обучения воспринимаются ребёнком обычно отрицательно, в силу того, что он недопонимает, для чего это нужно вообще.
Абсолютная эффективность пособия подтверждена опытной практикой его использования, проведённой с детьми, которые, по мнению родителей и преподавателей, были отнесены к категории бесперспективных к обучению музыке. Интерес к обучению необычайно высок, использование компьютера для этих целей, делает процесс чрезвычайно интересным для современных детей, которые к компьютеру «неравнодушны» с самого раннего детства. Дети самостоятельно, без всяких принуждений, включаются в процесс обучения. Темы осваиваются значительно быстрее и глубже, чем при традиционных методах обучения. Характерной рассеянности ребёнка даже к концу урока не наблюдается, ребёнок просто не устаёт и просит продолжать занятия дальше. С большим удовольствием дети занимаются дома самостоятельно. У них отчётливо проявляется и развивается повышенное чувство ответственности.
Подробнее с методикой автора можно ознакомиться на его сайте http://donguluk.ucoz.ru/   , на котором также можно бесплатно скачать указанные сборники нот.

----------


## AuntQ

Благодарю за советы и описание ваших учебников, но добраться до "бесплатного сыра", который обещан в названии  вашей темы, было нелегко, а когда я скачала сборник, то узнала, надо обратиться к вам за паролем. Прошу прощения, но обращаться уже не хочется, попробую обойтись тем, что можно получить здесь, от бескорыстных и добрых коллег.

----------


## Maximillyan

> что можно получить здесь, от бескорыстных и добрых коллег.


Дело в том, что созданные мною электронные книги в особой системе, которая предполагала наличие кода, чтобы  выставлять их на конкретном компьюторе.  Я никогда и нечего не пытался продавать. Что Вам нужно сделать, так это прислать по почте название книги и Вашу цифру и я БЕСПЛАТНО вышлю код. Считаю Ваши обвинения в мой адрес беспочвенными. Мои книги используют по всему миру и мне не приятно слышать обвинения в моей нечистоплотности и размещении  на форуме рекламы ради введения в заблуждение его посетителей.

----------


## AuntQ

Уважаемый Maximillyan! Прошу прощения за моё послание, но добраться до ваших сборников очень сложно, и когда наконец то всё получилось, открывешь папку, а там совет, просите пароль! Разочарование полное...  Если возможно выложите  на сайте хотя бы 1 пьесу, без пароля, чтобы возникло желание ещё раз пройти этот длинный путь к хорошим нотам, в этом  я не сомневаюсь. Продавать сейчас даже нужно, если это ваша работа. Я оплачу, если мне подойдут ваши сборники. Пользуюсь вашей программой по сольфеджио. Очень хорошая!

----------


## Lada118

Дорогие коллеги!
Посмотрите ссылку, здесь много  нотной литературы,  которую можно скачать бесплатно
http://muskniga.net.ua/kartasaita

----------


## корницкая

Lada118, огромное спасибо за ссылку! Зашла на 5 минут - просидела больше часа! Качать - неперекачать, играть - непререиграть )) :Yes4:

----------


## AuntQ

У меня почему то не скачивается......

----------


## Натали-vesna

что-то я тоже не пойму, как там скачивать..., может кто подскажет?

----------


## ариэтта

Да-да, выручайте, ничего не получилось(((

----------


## Нотка7

А у меня как-то получилось, но не сразу. Пришлось даже где-то зарегистрироваться, толком не поняла-где  :Smile3:  Совет один: пробуйте и еще раз пробуйте - и все получится.

----------


## goryaynova

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать книгу  "Альбом ученика- пианиста" хрестоматия 4 класс учебно-методическое пособие сост. Цыганова,...

----------


## Maximillyan

http://dfiles.ru/files/57215pz6f

Скачивание в обычном режиме не превышает 5-7 минут. При запуске пособия игнорируйте антивирусники. Всё проверено, вирусов нет.

_  От автора_

Представленные упражнения созданы с целью приобретения некоторых навыков чтения звуковысотной  нотной графики на начальном этапе обучения игре на фортепиано. Универсальность пособия заключается в том, что в электронном виде ноты можно не распечатывать и использовать нотный материал на любом гаджете (мобильный телефон, ноутбук, планшет и др.). Весь нотный материал, а также (midi) звуковые файлы могут применяться и при обучении на всех видах современных клавиатур (цифровое пианино, синтезатор и др.).


При игре упражнений  важно понять, что не всегда важно абсолютное значение каждого звука на нотоносце. Более важным является умение ориентироваться в графике мелодического рисунка (направление движения мелодии, расстояние между соседними звуками, опорные точки и т. п.).
С первых шагов ребёнок должен видеть некоторые алгоритмы нотной записи: гаммообразное движение, хроматическая гамма, различные виды аккордов, интервалов.


Читая упражнения, можно воспользоваться представленной аппликатурой (нумерация пальцев указана над графическими нотами). Но это не так важно и имеет только рекомендательный характер. Необходимо, чтобы ребёнок знал  следующие принципы:  последовательные звуки играются соседними пальцами,  а пропуская звук, следует чаще всего пропустить палец.


Звуковую (midi) версию упражнения, которая расположена на каждой виртуальной странице соответствующего ей нотного номера, можно прослушивать до проигрывания, чтобы настроиться на правильное исполнение. Ноты, записанные на нотоносце, превращаются в реальные звуки, что помогает осуществить важный методический принцип: вижу, слышу, играю. Если слушать тот или иной номер упражнения после проигрывания, то можно понять свои ошибки и исправить их. Таким образом (midi) версия является своеобразным наставником, «домашним учителем».


Пособие не является универсальным, то есть не учитывает многих видов фортепианной фактуры. Оно пригодится для первых шагов начинающего пианиста в деле освоения навыков чтения нот с листа.  Хотелось бы, чтобы пособие стало помощником детям, педагогам и родителям. Все свои впечатления и предложения направляйте по электронному адресу: tatyanavanteeva@mail. ru 


С уважением, Татьяна Вантеева

----------

